# Software Testing Jobs in South Australia



## kirank (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi,

I am a software tester, I got my visa approved and and I am trying to Move to Adelaide. Surprisingly, all the other States, like NSW, VIC, WA, QLD, ACT have got good number of job openings, But the case of South Australia is very weird, I hardly see any openings. I guess i made a good research by talking to couple of recruiters as well. They gave a hope, but they are not confident on how the market will be in the coming days. and Surviving in Adelaide with this kind of situation for the next two years is some thing which is making me Panic. Can some one share their thoughts and information on this regard?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

kirank said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a software tester, I got my visa approved and and I am trying to Move to Adelaide. Surprisingly, all the other States, like NSW, VIC, WA, QLD, ACT have got good number of job openings, But the case of South Australia is very weird, I hardly see any openings. I guess i made a good research by talking to couple of recruiters as well. They gave a hope, but they are not confident on how the market will be in the coming days. and Surviving in Adelaide with this kind of situation for the next two years is some thing which is making me Panic. Can some one share their thoughts and information on this regard?


Hi,
I'm also planing to move to Adelaide. I'm in to networking field. Even I heard that It job market is very low in Adelaide. Can you please give me the contact details of those recruiters?


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

kirank said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a software tester, I got my visa approved and and I am trying to Move to Adelaide. Surprisingly, all the other States, like NSW, VIC, WA, QLD, ACT have got good number of job openings, But the case of South Australia is very weird, I hardly see any openings. I guess i made a good research by talking to couple of recruiters as well. They gave a hope, but they are not confident on how the market will be in the coming days. and Surviving in Adelaide with this kind of situation for the next two years is some thing which is making me Panic. Can some one share their thoughts and information on this regard?


I have observed that IT market is majorly concetrated in the areas like sydney, melbourne, canberra (Govt Jobs). Other than this you can find small jobs in all areas but high paying jobs are all in the above areas.

It is very good thing that you are mentally prepared to stay here for 2 years + approch. But calculate your budget and match your finances with the area and period for which you are going to stay. Once you click job then no turning back. But go through my other posts also, might be useful-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/130263-finding-hard-get-job-oz-17.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/130263-finding-hard-get-job-oz-16.html


----------



## pothurus (Jun 24, 2013)

My Australian Visa is under process.At present in Hyd.Unfortunately,the fees is revised from July 2013.I am into software testing from last 12 years and got experience in manual and little bit of automation.If lucky and get my visa by next Feb,I would like to get clarification on some of the points.I would like to start my job search before I land in Austalia.Is there any company or consultancy who will consider me or do I need to be in Aus for getting calls?

If I get the state sponsorship,do I need to search for job in that state only or can I search in any corner of Australia?

I haven't decided to get the visa processed for my family.Is it better to get it done along with me or get it done once I settle there?

Working in Managerial position in Testing and soI have completed certifications like Scrum Master,PRINCE2,PMP.Is it worth specify these in resume and search for job or remove these and try as consultant.Even though I was in managerial position,I was more towards technical than people mgmt.

Which tools(testing) or domains are in demand?


----------



## olutesting (Jul 27, 2014)

Good day,
Nice to be on this forum.
can anyone introduce me to a business sponsor in australia,
I'm a software tester with over 10 years experience (manual/automated) and also an NDT technician with over 5 years experience.
please can anyone assist.

regads


----------



## Ramchand (Jul 7, 2015)

kirank said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a software tester, I got my visa approved and and I am trying to Move to Adelaide. Surprisingly, all the other States, like NSW, VIC, WA, QLD, ACT have got good number of job openings, But the case of South Australia is very weird, I hardly see any openings. I guess i made a good research by talking to couple of recruiters as well. They gave a hope, but they are not confident on how the market will be in the coming days. and Surviving in Adelaide with this kind of situation for the next two years is some thing which is making me Panic. Can some one share their thoughts and information on this regard?


Hi Kiran, Hope you are doing good. Need some help from you. Are u still in Australia?


I have 5+ years of experience in software Industry as a Tester both in Manual and Automation Testing. I would like to migrate to Australia through skilled professionals category. Could you please let me know about the types of visas and job category that i need to apply for assessment.

My Qualification is MCA(Master of Computer Applications).

Please share your ideas.


----------



## Ramchand (Jul 7, 2015)

pothurus said:


> My Australian Visa is under process.At present in Hyd.Unfortunately,the fees is revised from July 2013.I am into software testing from last 12 years and got experience in manual and little bit of automation.If lucky and get my visa by next Feb,I would like to get clarification on some of the points.I would like to start my job search before I land in Austalia.Is there any company or consultancy who will consider me or do I need to be in Aus for getting calls?
> 
> If I get the state sponsorship,do I need to search for job in that state only or can I search in any corner of Australia?
> 
> ...


Hi Pothurus, Hope you are doing good. Are u in Australia? need some helps from you.



I have 5+ years of experience in software Industry as a Tester both in Manual and Automation Testing. I would like to migrate to Australia through skilled professionals category. Could you please let me know about the types of visas and job category that i need to apply for assessment.

My Qualification is MCA(Master of Computer Applications).

Please share your ideas..


----------



## olutesting (Jul 27, 2014)

busiaussie said:


> I have observed that IT market is majorly concetrated in the areas like sydney, melbourne, canberra (Govt Jobs). Other than this you can find small jobs in all areas but high paying jobs are all in the above areas.
> 
> It is very good thing that you are mentally prepared to stay here for 2 years + approch. But calculate your budget and match your finances with the area and period for which you are going to stay. Once you click job then no turning back. But go through my other posts also, might be useful-
> 
> ...


----------



## ChiuEleanora (Apr 7, 2016)

I read your post and I found out that your having trouble looking for a job in Adelaide. Indeed, my friend gave this website https://www.jobstar.net.au/find-the-staff-you-need-affordably.html that has various types of job openings in different places in Australia. If you are interested, you can visit the website and find the right job for you. Goodluck!


----------



## Aro Sebastine (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi guys, hope you are alright.

I am also planning to move to Adelaide, South Australia as a Software Tester.

Did you guys settle down on a job in our field? Little worried hearing the opportunities are very less and it is quite challenging now.

Thanks.


----------

